# sonne+sonnenstrahlen



## stillerschrei (29. April 2002)

hallo

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mit photoshop am besten eine realistische sonne oder sonnenstrahlen nachmachen kann?? oder weiss jemand ein tutorial das mir dabei helfen könnte???

DANKE SCHON IM VORAUS


----------



## VisualFX (29. April 2002)

Hi!

Das ist gar nicht einfach )
Aber Lösung gibt es immer.

Auf jeden Fall z. B. gehört dazu helle Umgebung um die Sonne.
Das kannst Du entweder mit dem Blendenfleck machen oder mit diversen Plug-Ins wie von KPT. Da gibt es extra Lens Flares aller Art...

Ansonsten viel mit Layern unterschiedlicher Transparenz arbeiten, ggf. mit weiss füllen, weiche Auswahlskanten nehmen, löschen ... Is halt Arbeit ;-)

Gruss

vfx


----------



## stillerschrei (29. April 2002)

danke aber arbeit wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden 

oder ha jemand ein schönes bild?? es sollte aber wenn möglich nur die sonne drauf sein vielleicht auch noch der himmel aer mehr nicht..


----------



## Christoph (29. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von stillerschrei _
> *danke aber arbeit wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden
> 
> oder ha jemand ein schönes bild?? es sollte aber wenn möglich nur die sonne drauf sein vielleicht auch noch der himmel aer mehr nicht.. *



da hast du ein Problem wenn du arbeit vermeiden willst. würde nach visual fx´s methode vorgehen. oder vielleicht mit einem 3dprog es probieren!

cu


----------



## SirNeo (29. April 2002)

Habe mal mein Bilderarchiv durchstöbert und ein Bild mit Sonne und Strahlen gefunden, vielleicht kannst du es ja gebrauchen.

Falls du es gößer brauchst schick mir einfach eine Mail, habe es noch in 1152x864.

Grüsse
SirNeo


----------



## Mythos007 (29. April 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

da ich leider nicht weiß, aus welcher Sichtweise Du
dein Bild möchtest habe ich zur Ergänzung dieses Threads
eine Sonnenansicht vom Hubbel-Teleskop aus meinem Bilder-
archiv geposted ...

Sollte Dich dieses Bild interessieren schicke ich
es Dir auch gerne per e-Mail ...

Bis dann dann Mythos

N.S.: @ SirNeo - Ich hätte gern Dein Sonnenbild 
N.S.N.S.: @ SirNeo - Tutorialfreischaltung dauert
wohl noch ein wenig ...


----------



## Maniacy (29. April 2002)

Naja.. jetzt gaaaanz grob gesagt ohne es ausprobiert zu haben:

Wolkenfilter mit zwei sehr hellen blautönen als Hintergrund, dann neue Ebene, einen weißen Kreis erstellen, Ebene duplizieren. Dann auf die beiden Kreise den Gausschen Weichzeichner in verschiedener Stärke anwenden.. (Vielleicht auch auf mehr als 2 Ebenen...)
Dann nimmst du mehrere verschieden dicke Striche (Eigene Form Werzeug benutzen), legst die überkreuz über die Sonne und bearbeitest die auch mit Gausschem weichzeichner UND Bewegungsunschärfet in beide Richtungen...

Muss halt n bissel rumspielen aber im großen und ganzen sollte das für ne einfache Sonne reichen...

Hoffe geholfen zu haben
Maniacy


----------



## Maniacy (29. April 2002)

Also nach oben beschriebenen Verfahren ergab sich folgendes Ergebnis bereits nach 5 min *g*
Etwas größerer Zeitaufwand brächte natürlich wie immer entsprechend bessere Ergebnisse.

Bei weiteren Fragen, kannst du mir ja kurz ne PM schicken...

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## s0nic (30. April 2002)

maniacy, ist das die Sonne aus Teletubbies ?


----------



## VisualFX (30. April 2002)

Und die Antenne???


WINKE-WINKE...


----------



## suniX (22. Mai 2003)

*Sonne / Sonnenstrahlen*

hi @ll !

ich stehe nun auch vor dem problem eine sonne zu zeichen, aber bin erst seit 3-4 Mon mit PS vertraut...

könnte jemand mal eine Anleitung reinposten, welche werkzeuge ich wann und wie benötige ? (braucht kann "schritt-für-schritt"- tutorial sein)...

dankeschön

suniX


----------



## ShadowMan (26. Mai 2003)

Hi zusammen 

Wieso einfach wenns auch schwer geht oda was?!

Ich mein, es iss zwar SEHR selten das hier in Deutschland die Sonne scheint, aber mit etwas Glück + Digicam kann man so wunderschöne Aufnahmen der Sonne machen und dann auch noch genau so wie man sie haben will (mit/ohne Wolken usw.)

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## santos2k3 (29. Mai 2003)

Hi...
habs so gemacht:
schwarzer Hintergrund mit weissem kreiss in der mitte auf selber ebene. Dann extrudieren (pyramide, groesse 30, tiefe 255, zufaellig)
Dann ein paar mal den radialen weichzeichner (strahlenfoermig , staerke 100) Jetzt noch einen blendeffekt genau in die mitte von diesem stern den man hat. UNTER dieser ebene eine blaue flaeche und nochmal den blendeffekt anwenden. Die drueber liegende ebene auf weiches licht stellen. mit dem wischfinger kann man noch einzelne strahlen bearbeiten und mit dem ich glaube abwedler wars, die sonne staerer blenden lassen.
Ich find das sieht schon etwas nach sonne aus 







gruss, santos


----------

